# tool storage -rolling chest reviews



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking at the Harbor Freight 44" wide 13 drawer rolling tool cabinet for $350. If I can have my tools in one accessible, organized location for that money, I can feel good about that. Unless there is a better idea. What do you have? Why do you like it? 

Thanks, guys


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

For the $$, I don't think it's a bad deal. I've actually looked at it a few times, but several months ago. I have 5' tall Craftsman & a 5' tall Husky toolboxes which are just full o f mechanics tools. I am using 2 smaller tool boxes for items for woodworking, but my plan is to build a wood toolbox down the road. I need to work on my cabinet skills first before I try that.

Mark


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I like mine. Well built. I have it loaded.

I built some wheeled drawers that fit under the tool box. Lots of storage under there that was not being utilized.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I like mine. Well built. I have it loaded.
> 
> I built some wheeled drawers that fit under the tool box. Lots of storage under there that was not being utilized.


Pretty good idea!

Eric Williams


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

So do I.  thanks for the photos.


----------

